

Foundry Group Announces Major Shift In Investment Strategy - awwstn
http://www.foundrygroup.com/wp/2013/10/foundry-group-announces-major-shift-in-investment-strategy

======
ScottWhigham
Cute and well done. Happy April Fools Day!

